# Interlock Switch Tower



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi

Just completed the Atlas Switch Tower O scale. Did a lot of airbrushing, weathering and adding my own small details. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BobB (Feb 27, 2014)

Beautiful job, Patrick. A $10.00 kit is now a master piece. Thanks for sharing your artistry.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Outstanding work! :appl:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank You. I enjoy sharing my efforts with everyone. Its all about trains!


----------



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow! Looks superb.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Stunning job! What did you use to fabricate the electric power meter? Or did you buy it? Also, that oil tank looks great.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The sewer pipe is a nice touch too.
You ought to do a build thread showing the stages of your builds.:smilie_daumenpos:

Did you light it up in the inside?
Straws for the gutters?

Did you scratch build the barrels?

Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great job Patrick.

I have exactly the same tower in HO scale without some
of the nice details you have. I added interior lights upstairs
and a bare 2mm bulb over the upper landing.

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Don

It's really not a bad kit. Atlas did a good job on the molding. I found it one of the better plastic kits around. I added a bulb upstairs and a small orange LED downstairs to simulate a single light in the lower relay area of the tower.


----------

